# NO IL: 5 Acres W/ Farmhouse, outbuildings, 5car garage w/220



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm posting this for a friend who REALLY needs to get this place rented (don't know if they're interested in a sale at this point - probably for the right price to the right folks). Rent may be negotiable (within reason).

Here's the ad:
*"Snyder Farm"* - Charming 5 acre hobby farm located in Maple Park, IL (right outside of Sycamore IL) Surrounded by several hundred acres of corn and soybeans. Stunning sunsets (not kidding, we still miss them) and within walking/riding distance of The Great Western Trail. Cozy two story farmhouse with new roof and very usable basement. 4 bedroom ... 1 bath with 2-year old black appliances from recent renovation. Mostly hardwood laminate and tile flooring with neutral walls and trim.

FIVE car detached garage (14' ceiling) with 3 doors and 220V hookup. Two 1-acre pastures and smaller mud pen with white vinyl horse fence and gates. Two horse stalls with rubber mats and rough-in for additional stall. Massive 120'x40' metal pole building with water and two large doors (you could drive a semi truck & trailer in and out). Classic old red barn with 2 levels, indoor cages for goats, poultry, etc. and attached outdoor fenced pen. A second 1-car garage and two hoghouses that could be used for storage. Also has a 70'x50' concrete pad for storing vehicles, trailers, or equipment. Recent landscaping and a bonfire pit in the courtyard perfect for summer parties.


for info, contact damonallenhill (at) hotmail (dot) com


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

OH! I LOVE that area. Unfortunately it's still too close to my in laws. I used to live in DeKalb and worked in Sycamore. 

I wonder if Sorrento's Steaks is still open!? Got the best prime rib there!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

That sounds like what we've been looking for, but I need to rent for a year until I can use my VA loan to buy a place. Our goal is to buy and we wouldn't move unless we were able to do that. I'm sure it's out of my price range, though. Sounds like a pretty nice place for someone who wants things already set up for them.

Nomad


----------



## sharon hanan (Aug 3, 2010)

I am really interested in the farm. I have emailed you a couple of times. Is the farm still for rent? My emails are [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Sharon, the couple looking to rent out the farm have had a devastating loss, but I'll send a pm to them with your info.


----------



## Gregsfxr3 (Mar 12, 2010)

was wondering if the homestead was still for rent? am very interested


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Gregsfxr3 said:


> was wondering if the homestead was still for rent? am very interested


As I said in my original post, you need to contact the person at the email on the bottom of the post:


"for info, contact damonallenhill (at) hotmail (dot) com "

They've had some computer issues as well as a death in the family, I don't know the status of the farm at this point.


----------



## HillBunker (Jul 26, 2010)

Tonya said:


> OH! I LOVE that area. Unfortunately it's still too close to my in laws. I used to live in DeKalb and worked in Sycamore.
> 
> I wonder if Sorrento's Steaks is still open!? Got the best prime rib there!


Tonya, I'm the farm owner Pony was nice enough to post for. But now that I'm a HST member you'll be seeing me on the forums a LOT!

Yes, Sorrentos is still open and is still THE best place in the region for prime rib. It's the special on Wednesdays and is unbelievably tasty! The still have a good dinner crowd on weeknights and weekends.


----------



## HillBunker (Jul 26, 2010)

Sharon - Good meeting you and the family this weekend, let me know if you have any more questions!

Greg - I responded to your email with more details and plenty of pictures. Please ask if I haven't answered all of your questions.

And I apologize for the delay in responding to everyone... as Pony intimated, my wife just lost a pregnancy at 18 weeks and then our home PC crashed. Needless to say, its been a really tough week for us.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HEY, YOU!

Glad to see you're back online, and that you're posting here on HT! 

Now you'll REALLY lose your life to the computer. HT is more addicting than FB!

(is your lady wife also here?)


----------



## momof2birds (Aug 14, 2010)

Hillbunker, so sorry for your loss. I hope your real estate dealings go smoothly.


----------

